

Segway Company Owner Dies after Rolling into River on a Segway - isergio
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/09/27/world/europe/AP-EU-Britain-Segway-Death.html?ref=global-home

======
charlief
Dupe, see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1731380>

